# Dia of Cervelo CF steerer insert?



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody know the diameter of the Cervelo epoxy-in carbon steerer insert?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Just slightly smaller than the inside diameter of the carbon steerer itself.

Sorry, I guess that's not the answer you wanted


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. I kinda suspected that, but thanks for confirming it.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Are you referring to the aluminum shim epoxy to the carbon steerer? I saved mine after replacing it with an expansion plug. I can measure it for you if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Are you referring to the aluminum shim epoxy to the carbon steerer? I saved mine after replacing it with an expansion plug. I can measure it for you if that's what you are looking for.


Yes. The diameter of the plug, to see if one would fit my non Cervelo fork.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You want the diameter of the plug expanded or unexpanded?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm. Perhaps I'm out to lunch here, but I was under the impression that at least some Cervelos used an aluminum cylinder with a flange on the top that fits into and gets epoxied into the CF steerer instead of an expanding plug, like in the pic below. Am I mistaken?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, what confused me was your previous post asking for the diameter of the plug. I'm assuming you meant the diameter of the aluminum shim epoxy to the carbon steer tube. Anyway, the outside diameter is 23.5-24.0mm. I took 4 different measurements on the 2 ends of the 2 pieces of the shim.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Har! Now I'm totally confused. I thought the "plug" I was referring to was one piece of aluminum like in the pic (though that's not a Cervelo item). It doesn't expand or anything, just gets epoxied into the steerer to reinforce it and to provide something for the cap bolt to thread into. Anyway, thanks for the info and going to the effort to measure your piece.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I always refer to the aluminum cylinder as shim. A plug would be the aluminum expansion piece which expand to the inside of the steer tube with friction. Never-the-less, those are the measurement to what you are looking for.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. You say there are two pieces to the shim. The one I picture is one piece. What are the two of your shim?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

The one piece is what was originally trimmed off the steering tube. The other piece is what was extracted out of the steering tube when I replaced with the expansion carbon plug.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Ahhh. Now I understand. How did you get it out if it was epoxied in?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

When I reinstall the trimmed steering tube, the shim got pulled up & loosen as I tighten the stem cap. That is why I decided to just converted over to the expansion plug.


----------

